# Yellowstone park wolves



## Saphire (Apr 1, 2005)

How Wolves Change Rivers: How Wolves Change Rivers - YouTube


----------



## angelas (Aug 23, 2003)

I saw this on my FB, beautiful. Too bad so many people won't see past the big, bad wolves to how each species serves a vital role in the ecosystem.


----------



## middleofnowhere (Dec 20, 2000)

Thanks for bringing this up. I saw it before and found it very interesting.


----------



## Stonevintage (Aug 26, 2014)

*Wolves in Idaho*



angelas said:


> I saw this on my FB, beautiful. Too bad so many people won't see past the big, bad wolves to how each species serves a vital role in the ecosystem.


I live in North Idaho. It was a lifelong dream of mine to see wolves restored to this area. Our current governor is so anti- wolf that for the first time in history - he has pulled millions out of the general taxpayer fund to hunt wolves down. This, while Idaho is in the bottom two in the nation in health care and education. His sole drive is to support a couple of wealthy special interest groups.

Idaho Fish and Game did not support this action, even the Rocky Mountain Elk Foundation did not support this action, just our governor......

He won't stop until there are about 167 wolves left in the whole state (federal minimum requirement) so the "out of state high dollar elk tags can be filled".


----------



## RocketDog (Sep 25, 2011)

I live ten minutes from the border of N Idaho. I am in the Panhandle hiking all the time. I feel your pain.


----------

